# Female cat won't stop pooing and weeing in house



## Kiyo77 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey all, I have 2 cats both 7 and a half years old, one female and one male. Both have been neutered.

Let me start with the male. He always let's us know he wants to go out, either by standing by the back door when we are in the kitchen, or by meowing at us.

However, the female is an utter nightmare. She will never tell us if she wants to go out. She will sneak downstairs and do her business on the carpet. She used to do this behind the TV, which was where the letterbox was when they were babies. Now she prefers doing in under the living room window on the carpet. We've caught her a few times and chucked her out, but she hasn't learned! She goes out frequently, and I always, like the male put her out of a night or when we go out usually. We will be getting a new carpet soon, and really need this problem sorted.

Please help! :sad:


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cats are very sensitive creatures. TBH I cant believe you chuck em out at night - that i so old fashioned and there are so many dangers at night.

It could be that she is nervous of going outside. What about a litter tray?


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

You can try a litter tray to start with on it's own she may go back to using one right away, then your problem is over.

But if this continues at 7 and a half yo then this is now routine and will be next to impossible to break  Then for me the only thing you can try really is to contain her where the litter tray is. Like a big box that can fit inside, her, the litter tray, food and water in with good room to lay down on a blanket, and of course a box she can't get out of,with lots of ventilation holes cut into it . keep her in there for a week or so (let her out here and there so she does not cramp up) this may help, but at her age may not help at all. Then once a few day to a week has gone let her out, remove the tray from the box placing it next to the box. Then watch her carefully first sign of going to loo not in that litter tray, Pick her up say bad girl loud and firm then put her back in the box with the tray. Repeat as many times as needed or clear that she will not learn.

I also agree about putting your cat outside at night  unless your garden is cat proofed ?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Forgive me, I am not sure I have understood your post correctly 

Are you saying you have no catflap for your cats to come and go when they please for the toilet, but also you are not providing any litter trays at all for them indoors??

I really think I must have got this wrong, as it would be so unfair to expect a cat to manage without indoor litter trays, as even the best behaved cat can get caught short at times, or e.g. may not want to go out in the rain. 

But if the cat is shut indoors and can only get out to toilet when a human lets them out, then that is even more unkind to the cat. 

Please reassure me the above is not the case, or if it is, then I beg you to give the poor cat a couple of permanent litter trays, and preferably install a cat flap in the outer door. If your doors are unsuitable for catflaps then have one installed in the outer wall, which would be an hour's work for a builder and cost about £60. (plus cost of catflap). 

If you are in rented property many landlords these days (including Housing Associations) will allow the tenant to install a catflap in door or window, as long as the tenant signs an agreement to replace the door or window before they move out. 

Finally, as other posters have said, please, I beg you, do not let your cats out at night. Night time is when most cats are injured, or killed in road accidents.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

If you haven't provided them with any way of going to the toilet without asking you first, then I am surprised its only one of them soiling the house. You need a cat flap and/or a litter tray.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Bottroll said:


> You can try a litter tray to start with on it's own she may go back to using one right away, then your problem is over.
> 
> But if this continues at 7 and a half yo then this is now routine and will be next to impossible to break  Then for me the only thing you can try really is to contain her where the litter tray is. *Like a big box that can fit inside, her, the litter tray, food and water in with good room to lay down on a blanket, and of course a box she can't get out of,with lots of ventilation holes cut into it . keep her in there for a week or so (let her out here and there so she does not cramp up) this may help*, but at her age may not help at all. Then once a few day to a week has gone let her out, remove the tray from the box placing it next to the box. Then watch her carefully first sign of going to loo not in that litter tray,* Pick her up say bad girl loud and firm then put her back in the box with the tray*. Repeat as many times as needed or clear that she will not learn.
> 
> I also agree about putting your cat outside at night  unless your garden is cat proofed ?


How can this ever be helpful  It is bordering on cruelty to me to shut a cat in a box with ventilation holes no matter how big it is, then to pick her up and say loudly that she is bad when she "gets it wrong" when let out  is never going to achieve anything.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> How can this ever be helpful  It is bordering on cruelty to me to shut a cat in a box with ventilation holes no matter how big it is, then to pick her up and say loudly that she is bad when she "gets it wrong" when let out  is never going to achieve anything.


I completely agree Buffie! To me the suggestion is OTT, but if she had suggested a dog crate it might not have been quite so bad, but a *box* with holes cut in it -- no way!!!!!! It would be like torture for the cat, and would probably destroy its self confidence completely


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

i can only echo what others have said, you need to provide them with a litter tray and a cat flap to give them more independance if they need the loo urgently and you dont get there to let them out, but ensure the cat flap has the ability to lock them in at night.

My cats are free to roam during the day but i lock it when it goes dark, the cats are used to this and it does not both them.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I completely agree Buffie! To me the suggestion is OTT, but if she had suggested a dog crate it might not have been quite so bad, but a *box* with holes cut in it -- no way!!!!!! It would be like torture for the cat, and would probably destroy its self confidence completely


If He not she 
Really lol you do know cats love dark places to hide in right :frown2: We have used this to fix one of our cats we took in before rehoming. It worked she was great, turned into a lap cat by the time we were done  how cruel are we  Oh and we did use a 1/0.5m dog kennel. but most people will not have that so a big and I meant big box will work just as well. This method is in no way cruel and does work. Now really makes me laugh that people think raising your voice to let a pet animal know it has done wrong is bad, well it is not cats learn very fast, you all seem to think cats are delicate animals that break and lose confidence easy :shocked:

Now what is cruel is letting your cat roam the streets day or night. they are pets and should be kept safe. Not left to roam fight with others pick up cat flu get mulled by dogs, knocked over by cars. get FeLV or FIV of any cat that trys to mate them or just fight with them and draw blood from each other. But nope that's all perfectly fine right ? It wont happen to your cat right? Or you just have not got a clue about the really dangers to your cats health :frown2: It may be natural for a cat to be outdoors but as a pet lover and owner you should do what keeps that pet safe and healthy, like cat proof your gardens or keep them inside, or in an outdoor cattery. Why so many kittens are born each year with a bleak out look because owners do not care, do not desex, then cats get sick pass that on to the kittens then they die from flu from mum passing it on before birth via the placenta or by sneezing on them after, then it is by by kittens if it is herpes, Then there is FeLV or FIV mummy cat could pass on to the kittens 

I for one would much rather teach my cats how to behave well inside, then let them roam the streets and risk losing them. But that's just me


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bottroll said:


> > It He not she
> 
> 
> Sorry Bottroll
> ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Bottroll said:


> If He not she
> *Really lol you do know cats love dark places to hide in right *:frown2: We have used this to fix one of our cats we took in before rehoming. It worked she was great, turned into a lap cat by the time we were done  how cruel are we  Oh and we did use a 1/0.5m dog kennel. but most people will not have that so a big and I meant big box will work just as well. This method is in no way cruel and does work. *Now really makes me laugh that people think raising your voice to let a pet animal know it has done wrong is bad, well it is not cats learn very fast, you all seem to think cats are delicate animals that break and lose confidence easy *:shocked:
> 
> Now what is cruel is letting your cat roam the streets day or night. they are pets and should be kept safe. Not left to roam fight with others pick up cat flu get mulled by dogs, knocked over by cars. get FeLV or FIV of any cat that trys to mate them or just fight with them and draw blood from each other. But nope that's all perfectly fine right ? It wont happen to your cat right? Or you just have not got a clue about the really dangers to your cats health :frown2: It may be natural for a cat to be outdoors but as a pet lover and owner you should do what keeps that pet safe and healthy, like cat proof your gardens or keep them inside, or in an outdoor cattery. Why so many kittens are born each year with a bleak out look because owners do not care, do not desex, then cats get sick pass that on to the kittens then they die from flu from mum passing it on before birth via the placenta or by sneezing on them after, then it is by by kittens if it is herpes, Then there is FeLV or FIV mummy cat could pass on to the kittens
> ...


 Point1.Hide in a dark place ,yes I agree.Shut in,against their will for days on end  never  All that will achieve is a very upset/angry/confused cat 

Point 2.Dogs like/need to please their owners so will most probably respond to disapproval,cats do not,so raising your voice will achieve nothing other than to stress the poor cat even more.

Point 3.Your are preaching to the choir when you say that allowing cats to "free roam" is risky,all my cats have been indoor cats as I personally do not think it is safe to allow unsupervised access to outdoors.
To class it as cruel well that is hardly a fair comment .This is a subject which is debated on the forum quite often and has lead to a display of strong feelings on both sides,but the bottom line is it is down to personal choice and as long as the owner is aware of the potential risks and take precautions to minimise them then it is their choice to open that door.


----------



## stever (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to have a female cat doing exactly the same. Only years after, I realized that cats start pooing around the house to catch your attention. Perhaps she needs to be treated against worms or her diet needs to be changed. I'd bring her to the vet...


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Bottroll said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Bottroll
> ...


----------

